# My first label!



## eviltwinofjoat (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm really new at this winemaking doohikey thingees, here's my first wine label! 



 

Don't ooh and ahhh too much, the most I did was GIS for the image and added my text to the label. I'm thinking of varying it, perhaps making it black & white, then making it grainy, as if it were from a WW2 movie.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok I didn't ooh & aahhh but I still think it looks pretty good.

Steve


----------



## BeerSlinger (Nov 26, 2006)

cpfan said:


> Ok I didn't ooh & aahhh but I still think it looks pretty good.
> 
> Steve


Ok, I'm not doing handstands but still very darn good, I like it......though I would make the text a much lighter color........I couldn't read it until I blew it up and its quite entertaining.....so it should show.......

Otherwise, I think its good "as is"......unless you can think of a funnier caption....I like some humor with my drink.....


----------



## MUMBA (Nov 27, 2006)

*label*

nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## orfy (Nov 27, 2006)

Should look good on the bottle.
Hope the wine does it justice.


----------



## eviltwinofjoat (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies all. I think I will make the text on the bottom of the label white since it's on a dark background. I was also thinking of putting other text at the bottom, such as "Did I leave the oven on before I left?" "Flying always freaks the dog out" and "I think I just hit a bird"


----------



## Caplan (Dec 3, 2006)

eviltwinofjoat said:


> I was also thinking of putting other text at the bottom, such as "Did I leave the oven on before I left?"


I like that!


----------

